# My Collection :-D



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

alright. keep in mind. it isnt large. for i have only been a really big mac 'fan' for a month and a half. so its small, but growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









this is what it looks like in my bathroom. all prim and proper  8) 













now this one. TODAY, i dropped it and two of the eyeshadows (idol eyes, white frost) broke! gahh.












and my new one with only 2 so far  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









one of my little boxy guys.




one of the drawers is brushes. yay brushes.




the brushes more spread out






2nd is pigments!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















third drawer!!




in the third drawer we have my mascara and eyelash curler




my two little cream colour bases and a prep and prime eye




my paints








my fluidlines




my eye kohl's




my three little shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont have that many




and my mac crystals and sharpener






NEXT BOXY THING!!





lipsticks / lipglass




lipsticks. all gotten from last trip to mac (back2mac) yes. i know. i had a lot of bac2mac's. the girls were all like OMG  8) 




my three little lipglasses. well, two lipglass, one chromeglass.





2nd drawer





yes i know the EZR is really dirty haha





THIRD DRAWER is my etc stuff (pure luxe, urban decay)









AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST





quads. i had more of them - but i lost 2 of them


rawr. alright. this is it. i will update. i have a couple things coming so yes


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 29, 2006)

It is shanny's pretty mac collection which i love and have played with many times. and ah i see them samples i gave you! x3 your collection!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 29, 2006)

How do you have so much after only buying for a month and a half?? Are you rich or what? Tell me you stole it all or bought it used.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 30, 2006)

haha. i have no idea. im not rich though


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 30, 2006)

thats very very VERY impressive for a little over a month..daaamn check out my collection


----------



## lostcaligirl (Jan 30, 2006)

lol and I thought I had a pretty good collection for such a short amount of time!! You Rock girlie!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

you dont think thats large?...whoa..


----------



## Caderas (Feb 5, 2006)

that's an awesome collection!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Work It Out Girlfriend!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 8, 2006)

GREAT collection.Makin me jealous haha.It's so nice-you have so much great stuff.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW! That's an amazing collection for a month and a half! I could just image it a year from now!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Cor blimey, it's larger than mine and I've only really been into MAC for just over a year! Awesome!


----------



## Life In Return (Feb 11, 2006)

Whew, your collection is going to be gigantic in about 6 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have some awesome stuff there though!


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

that's an awesome collection!!!!


----------



## XoXo (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice!!!!


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 14, 2006)

fireatwill.... I have my collection in those little drawers too.  i have two small ones with my MAC palettes right on top too !  hahah great minds think alike =)


----------



## fairymush (Feb 14, 2006)

A month and a half? Gosh I don't think I'll even have that much after a year


----------



## Steel (Feb 14, 2006)

Great collection!

Would you mind telling me what eyeshadows are the first and third ones on the middle row of the first big 15 pan palette pic? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kannan (Feb 14, 2006)

that's amazing for a month and a half!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onzgurl* 
_fireatwill.... I have my collection in those little drawers too.  i have two small ones with my MAC palettes right on top too !  hahah great minds think alike =)_

 
of course!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel* 
_Great collection!

Would you mind telling me what eyeshadows are the first and third ones on the middle row of the first big 15 pan palette pic? Thanks in advance!!_

 
alright hopefully i understood right, the first and third eyeshadows in the middle row of the first 15 pallette, right?

those are

folie and plumage.


----------



## Steel (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_alright hopefully i understood right, the first and third eyeshadows in the middle row of the first 15 pallette, right?

those are

folie and plumage.




_

 
Umm, I think you got me right except for the piccie I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I meant this pic: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...traincase3.jpg

Sorry, I can be a little confusing at times


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 16, 2006)

to the person above me. haha thats alright.

those are tilt and deep truth


----------



## Steel (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks, they are now on my shopping list! :loveya:


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

